# "Handyman Special " Deere garden tractor on Ebay



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This one might need a little more than a set of wrenches to get going again  Here is a link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=91953&item=3871497258&rd=1

All I can figure is the guy is trying to get what the insurance company didn't pay? And I gotta wonder just how high was thie trailer this was supposedly dropped off...... and how fast was it going?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

OUCH that hurts just looking at it. I guess if you have one and you just want it for parts it OK but to fix it back like it was would take some :money:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

:ditto: Jody.....That's a Whole-Lota-Fixin' that need's doing.


----------

